# Got a new cat today



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Well kind of. Signed the papers at the shelter and could of taken her home, but she wasn't spayed yet. The shelter's contract vet's hours woulld make it difficult for me to take her so they are going to take her. Will get her sometime next week. Working on getting the saferoom set up now. 

Her name is Tippy Toes. I may rename her. She was put up for adoption because her elderly mom could no longer care for her. There is a gray cat in the cage beside her that the shelter said was a house mate to her. If I were to get the gray one also would expect any re-introduction between the 2 of them?


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Congratulations!
If the two were former housemates, I'd ask them why they were in separate cages at the shelter. (Or were the cages only big enough for one?)


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I would try to keep the two together. That would be very nice for them.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I actually like the name Tippy!! Kinda cute. Good question about why they're in separate cages. They may be housemates but not close. Familiar but not fond of each other perhaps. Most of mine are like that. Just because Maddie and Jack live in the same house does not mean they like each other!! If Jack ran away, Maddie would be overjoyed!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I'd definitely ask about the other kitty. Some shelters don't put adult cats in the same cages (particularly if they are not fixed), so it could just be shelter policy. If they do get along, and you can manage taking them both, please do! I adopted my 2 boys as an adult pair (not sure if they're actually litter mates or not, but I suspect they were).


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Congats. I would give it a try. Is the gray kitty a male? If so, they usually are vert tolerant of kittens.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I pick Tippy Toes up at the Vet tomorrow after spaying. 
I stopped by the shelter today to play with Tippy. I asked about Smokey, the gray cat. The Lady brought them both into the bonding room. They spent most of the time grooming eachother. Tippy was not much interested in me today. I will stop by tomorrow, before picking Tippy up at the Vets and see how Smokey acts alone with me. 
Just may be getting a 3rd cat.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How exciting!! I love the idea of keeping them together and for the record 3 are no more trouble than 2!! Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Shelters are stressful for cats. I would take on the terms of foster to possible to adopt. He would warm up in a couple weeks in a home setting.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Gots ma fingers crossed for Smokey!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I would also ask about fostering. If they groomed each other in a shelter, my guess is they'd be fine together at home. It would be so great if you could take them both!


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Shelters are stressful for cats. I would take on the terms of foster to possible to adopt. He would warm up in a couple weeks in a home setting.





emilyatl said:


> I would also ask about fostering. If they groomed each other in a shelter, my guess is they'd be fine together at home. It would be so great if you could take them both!


Thanks for the fostering suggestion. I will iquirer about fostering Smokey with thought of adopting. Do know if the shelter does fostering.

Form what I saw at the shelter, I don't think it would be a problem between Tippy Toes and Smokey. Worried about the added stress on my resident cat, Onyx, adapting to 2 cats at once.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

There will definitely be an adjustment. How old is your other kitty Onyx (I only ask because the younger they are, usually the more receptive they are to new family members)? Do you have a "safe" room he can stay in (I'd recommend this either way so he has a place he feels comfortable to retreat to).


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

emilyatl said:


> There will definitely be an adjustment. How old is your other kitty Onyx (I only ask because the younger they are, usually the more receptive they are to new family members)? Do you have a "safe" room he can stay in (I'd recommend this either way so he has a place he feels comfortable to retreat to).


Onyx is about 3 years old and came to me as a dumped 2 years ago. The new cats are 1-2 years old. The new cat or both will go into the same safe room till introductions are completed. 

Off to set up the safe room.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

You never know. Sometimes they hit it off right away. Fingers (and paws) crossed everything goes well!


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck and hope you can take both kitties home, that would be great.


----------

